# 3 Free 8X10 prints for US citizens - except Shipping



## Raj_55555 (Nov 9, 2015)

I got this link from viewbug about 3 free 8X10 prints from snapfish, you pay for the shipping.
I'm not sure whether this is a unique link (i.e. one use only), or multiple but feel free to use it if anyone needs it. 
It's of no use to me as I'm not in the US.

3 FREE 8x10 Prints!


----------

